# علامة لاختيار شريكة الحياة !!!!!!



## amselim (19 أبريل 2012)

*قرر  أحد الشباب أن يضع لله علامة ليميز من خلالها شريكة حياته فإذا تحققت  العلامة مع أحدهن تكون هى بالفعل المعينة له من الرب، كانت العلامة باختصار  أن الفتاة التى يذهب لخطبتها ويطلب منها أن تحضر له نصف كوب برتقال  وبالفعل تعمل هكذا تكون هى الفتاة المعينة له من الرب.....
 دخل أول بيت  وطلب طلبه الغريب فاحضرت العروس كوب ممتلئ من عصير البرتقال، فقال إذا  ليست هذه هى المعينة، ثم مضى لأخرى وطلب طلبه المعهود "نصف  كوب من البرتقال" فاحضرت له أم خطيبته كوب عصير برتقال وشفشق ممتلئ عصير  عن أخره كنوع من الأهتمام، ظل هكذا يتنقل من بيت لبيت، إلى أن حدث ما كان  يأمله فى يوم ما، حيث ذهب لخطبة فتاة وطلب منهم نصف كوب من البرتقال،  وبالفعل احضرت العروس نصف كوب من البرتقال، انفرجت أسارير الشاب وشكر الله  لأنه وصل إلى المعينة فى النهاية.....
 اراتبط بهذه الفتاة، وبعد فترة  ليست طويلة من الزواج اكتشف هذا الشاب كم العيوب الهائلة فى هذه الفتاة  التى ارتبط بها، ومع مرور الزمن كانت مصدر تعب له، وفى يوم من الأيام قرر  أن يسألها عن قصة نصف الكوب من البرتقال، الذى طلبه هو وقامت هى باحضاره  عندما تقدم لخطبتها، فقالت له أنه بعد أن عصرت البرتقال الموجود فتشت على  برتقالة أخرى علشان تعصرها فيكتمل الكوب فلم تجد وفى ذات اللحظة تذكرت أنه  طلب نصف كوب برتقال، فأخرجت الكوب الممتلئ بجرأة ودون خجل............
  عندئذ طأطأ الزوج رأسه وقال بصوت مرتفع "إذا أنا رحت ضحية كيلو برتقال" ولم  تفهم الزوجة ما يعنيه، لأنه أن كان قد شرب نصف كوب برتقال وهو يخطبها فقد  شرب كوب مر مكتمل عندما تزوجها................*


----------



## تانيووو (26 أبريل 2012)

يسلمووووووووووووووو رائع وكالعاده


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

غريبة اوى القصة دى هو فى كدا


----------



## KARMA777 (6 مايو 2012)

*وايه يعنى مش يمكن الرب جعل انه مايكونش فى برتقال كفاية عشان يتزوجها

او يمكن هو انسان مش كويس ويستحق اللى بيجراله وده تاديب من الرب له
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 مايو 2012)

لاتنظروا الي الحاضر فقد  يكون الرب اعمل حكمته عشان خير له في المستقبل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مايو 2012)

الرب له حكمة فى ذلك علينا الرضى بحكم الله


----------



## TENA NN (4 أغسطس 2012)

قصة غريبة فعلا بس ده يبين ان الاساس السليم للاختيار هو التعارف و معرفة العيوب و المميزات و معرفة القدرة على امكانية التاقلم مع هذه الصفات سواء كانت متوافقة مع افكارى ام لا


----------

